# THUNDERBOIRDS FLYOVER BETWEEN 1:35 - 2:10 pm.....SO LOOK UP !



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

*ENJOY IT !.............LOOK UP !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

*BOIRDS = BIRDS*

*Oh welll....New Yoirk Boirds...

Anyway.....Enjoy it .....!*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)




----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

*They are over you all right now..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Not sure you spelted that coRect like? But that was a huge waste of money.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not sure you spelted that coRect like? But that was a huge waste of money.


It was already in the budget for canceled airshows. 

Blue Angels are scheduled for Miramar last weekend of September and Pt. Mugu first weekend of October.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

espola said:


> It was already in the budget for canceled airshows.
> 
> Blue Angels are scheduled for Miramar last weekend of September and Pt. Mugu first weekend of October.


Spend it on testing, PPE for doctors and nurses, FEED THE HUNGRY, expand unemployment to small business owners.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

*The " Premise " was lame, but the flyovers were absolutely Bitchen..!*


----------

